# Off-site Links - Please Read



## TulsaJeff (Jun 25, 2013)

To all members:

We have always had a policy against the posting of off-site links. However, we have not always been as strict as we should have in enforcing this.

This has changed in the last few months and I wanted to make sure that everyone knew where this was coming from and that this decision comes straight from me and is not negotiable.

Please do NOT give the staff a hard time if they enforce this rule on one of your posts. Be classy and just realize they are doing as I have instructed them.

I have updated the TOS today to add the following text:
[h3]*Offsite Links*[/h3]
Off-site links are not only discouraged but they are generally not allowed at SMF. If you post a link to another website, your own website or your best friend's website, it will probably be deleted.

We have sponsors who pay to post their links and promote their products and it is just not fair to them if others are allowed to use the SMF as a way to promote their own websites. 

The link you post to another site may be something you are doing to be helpful but it is still highly discouraged and unless it is the only way to help someone with their problem or question, it will probably be deleted.

We have to be strict about this to prevent spam and if you can't deal with that, then perhaps this is not the right place for you to hang out.

One caveat to this is that premier members are allowed to post off-site links in their signature area. They are considered to be paying sponsors of the forum and pay for the right to do so.
I am also very touchy about members being disrespectful to the moderators and admins who volunteer their time and energy to help keep this forum clean and free of spam, smut, bad information and bad attitudes.

If we hear of this, it will be handled delicately. Enough said.

I sincerely appreciate everyone's attention to this and your understanding. If you have any questions or need something in this post clarified, please let me know.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Jeff  for allowing us to share our smoking goods and bads on your sight........I enjoy your news letter and have learned a lot from it. I am always happy to play by the rules......your house your rules.......I would still like to play in your house.

Happy smoken

David


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Jeff for starting this thread and updating the Terms of Service Rules!

Kat


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 26, 2013)

bump.. to make sure everyone has a chance to see this.

Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 26, 2013)

Regardless of my personal opinion on the matter, I have been the recipient of professional moderator/admin correction of a post that violated this rule and I accepted the correction with no push back. I agree with previous members: Jeff's house = Jeff's rules. No problem. 

However, the rules don't seem to be applied evenly from post to post, member to member. This is just an observation that is intended to be constructive in nature and to encourage moderator/admin types to apply the same rule across the Forum(s). 

Interestingly, I read Jeff's note then the very next post I read had an external link in it where a Super Moderator commented to the original post but did not edit out the link. I tapped on the link and away I went to a great recipe on another site. LOL. My opinion: Either enforce the rules consistently or not at all.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

Bama, There are only so many mods and admins on here and there are thousands of posts every week, we try to look at them all but it's almost impossible so some things get missed but we're trying to keep it fair.

What post did you just read that had a link in it?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 26, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Regardless of my personal opinion on the matter, I have been the recipient of professional moderator/admin correction of a post that violated this rule and I accepted the correction with no push back. I agree with previous members: Jeff's house = Jeff's rules. No problem.
> 
> However, the rules don't seem to be applied evenly from post to post, member to member. This is just an observation that is intended to be constructive in nature and to encourage moderator/admin types to apply the same rule across the Forum(s).
> 
> Interestingly, I read Jeff's note then the very next post I read had an external link in it where a Super Moderator commented to the original post but did not edit out the link. I tapped on the link and away I went to a great recipe on another site. LOL. My opinion: Either enforce the rules consistently or not at all.


I'm pretty sure you are referring to a thread that I posted in and honestly because it was not the typical www. format links, but was Adobo Marinated Brisket and I missed it but did post on the thread. I have now found those links and they have been removed. 

As Dave mentioned there are only so many of us, and we are human and miss things. Thanks for pointing it out and it is fixed but again, some will be missed. It is not a matter of being inconsistent or favoritism.


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 26, 2013)

I completely understand. Due to the great success of the site coupled with greater membership, you folks are busy. I did not intend to imply favoritism. No harm no foul SmokinHusker. We're all human. Now, get back to work!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 26, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I completely understand. Due to the great success of the site coupled with greater membership, you folks are busy. I did not intend to imply favoritism. No harm no foul SmokinHusker. We're all human. Now, get back to work!


Thanks Bama...and it would be work if I were getting paid 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, so since I'm not...I'm going to go finish re painting the trim on my deck/house!!! LOL


----------



## michael ark (Jun 26, 2013)

If you want to censore people from helping members with links just remove the abilty to post all links. Does this also mean we can't post youtube videos of cooks or builds?


----------



## gary morris (Jun 26, 2013)

Will do

Gary


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

michael ark said:


> If you want to censore people from helping members with links just remove the abilty to post all links. Does this also mean we can't post youtube videos of cooks or builds?



YouTube is fine as long as you embed the video and not just post a link to it.
It is very easy to embed a video:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133617/how-to-embed-a-youtube-video-into-your-post


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

Actually....the embedding of the videos is sort of cool! I would rather watch them here....and have to cut/paste....open another browser window and wait for ever to find what I want.  Will be Sweet!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 26, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## disco (Jun 26, 2013)

I have been guilty of posting a link to an offsite recipe and apologize. I would not want to do anything to damage this great forum and I would be horrified to think anything I did may offend the kind people who have helped me so much. 

Thank you to all of you for your efforts. I am very grateful and want to keep within the rules of the forum. 

Disco


----------



## sound1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Long overdue!

Thanks Jeff, and also those of you who bumped so that slackers like me could read!!!!

Bill


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 26, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> BUMP


Instead of the need to bump threads the administrators could set up the ability to  "pin" threads like this...just a thought.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP
> ...


There are so many folks posting right now FWI.....and so many new folks joining every day....the Mods are doing what we can to keep this thread current and at the top of the list when people look at the threads.  Sorry if it's irritating to you and others...but that is all we know to do.  If it gets put in an article or somewhere else.....just like directions....it will get swept to the 3rd or 4th page...and no one will see it.  Sort or like directions that no one pays attention too....until there is an issue.

Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 26, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> There are so many folks posting right now FWI.....and so many new folks joining every day....the Mods are doing what we can to keep this thread current and at the top of the list when people look at the threads.  Sorry if it's irritating to you and others...but that is all we know to do.  If it gets put in an article or somewhere else.....just like directions....it will get swept to the 3rd or 4th page...and no one will see it.  Sort or like directions that no one pays attention too....until there is an issue.
> 
> Kat


It is important information. It is not irritating to me.

Disco


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Jeff for adding this to the TOS and reminding everybody about it.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 26, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> There are so many folks posting right now FWI.....and so many new folks joining every day....the Mods are doing what we can to keep this thread current and at the top of the list when people look at the threads.  Sorry if it's irritating to you and others...but that is all we know to do.  If it gets put in an article or somewhere else.....just like directions....it will get swept to the 3rd or 4th page...and no one will see it.  Sort or like directions that no one pays attention too....until there is an issue.
> 
> Kat


Kat it's not irritating to me, pinning a thread is something many forums will do to keep important info from drifting away.  I was simply pointing out that this can be set up for this forum as well.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many folks posting right now FWI.....and so many new folks joining every day....the Mods are doing what we can to keep this thread current and at the top of the list when people look at the threads.  Sorry if it's irritating to you and others...but that is all we know to do.  If it gets put in an article or somewhere else.....just like directions....it will get swept to the 3rd or 4th page...and no one will see it.  Sort or like directions that no one pays attention too....until there is an issue.
> ...


I am sure the Admin's have seen this...and I will bring this up later to them.  I don't know even how to begin to do that...just a Crazy Southern Gal....with enough computer experience to get me into trouble. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks for the suggestion tho.

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 26, 2013)

Would pinning it be the same as making it a sticky? And btw, the Updated Terms of Service is "featured" on the Carousel.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 26, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Would pinning it be the same as making it a sticky? And btw, the Updated Terms of Service is "featured" on the Carousel.


Pinning it in this case would keep it right at the top of this page...new posts, or at the top of any page being viewed for that matter.   Forums will show a "pin" holding it.   When it no longer needs to be pinned then it could get un pinned and drift on down.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 26, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Would pinning it be the same as making it a sticky? And btw, the Updated Terms of Service is "featured" on the Carousel.
> ...


I could be wrong but I don't see that option for threads here. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 26, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I could be wrong but I don't see that option for threads here. Thanks for the explanation.


No it's something that the techies would have to add.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

I've seen that on Vbulletin but I haven't seen it on Huddler, I'm sure it can be done but getting Huddler to change something like that would be like cooking a chicken in 5 minutes (and we aren't getting it in a box)!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 26, 2013)

Guess we'll just keep bumping for now...thanks for the info though.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 27, 2013)

Bump again!

Kat


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2013)

bump!

*Accidental Links:* I usually post an article on my website then will do a copy paste to SMF, so I don't have to do the same post twice.

On some of these posts on my website I may have links on the post to something like the FDA guidelines or something, when I post on SMF I am pretty careful to remove the links.

I totally respect this rule and appreciate a moderator deleting a link I may have missed.

Keep up the Good Work my friends.

SQWIB


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2013)

Kat beat me to it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just curious what about several links that are used all the time here. Those being the links to Martins cure calculator, and the links to the smoker firebox calculator, Im sure there are others (both of which are still present in tons of threads). Is there a way to get those type of links allowed??? I also think that links to the FDA guidelines should be allowed or the language needs to be in a sticky thread that we can direct users to. Of course that information would have to be maintained and updated.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 27, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just curious what about several links that are used all the time here. Those being the links to Martins cure calculator, and the links to the smoker firebox calculator, Im sure there are others (both of which are still present in tons of threads). Is there a way to get those type of links allowed??? I also think that links to the FDA guidelines should be allowed or the language needs to be in a sticky thread that we can direct users to. Of course that information would have to be maintained and updated.



I am curious about the same thing. I have used links to several Fodd Safety sites to back my responses with proven data. I feel links have been used in both good and bad ways. Yes I understand the need for control and respect of our paying sponsors and members. However if we totally block the use of adding web sites it will hinder some of the great things this site has done and will do. If we do not allow for people to back what they are saying with proven data on food safety we will end up with a lot of " but my mother, grandmother or cousins friends uncles dog said" and we could end up with a lot of bad unsupported advice given.



I will follow what the guidelines are for the site and not link any sites. But as a Chef for over 20 years I will be very hessitant in the future to advise on any food safety related threads.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just curious what about several links that are used all the time here. Those being the links to Martins cure calculator, and the links to the smoker firebox calculator, Im sure there are others (both of which are still present in tons of threads). Is there a way to get those type of links allowed??? I also think that links to the FDA guidelines should be allowed or the language needs to be in a sticky thread that we can direct users to. Of course that information would have to be maintained and updated.






jarjarchef said:


> I am curious about the same thing. I have used links to several Fodd Safety sites to back my responses with proven data. I feel links have been used in both good and bad ways. Yes I understand the need for control and respect of our paying sponsors and members. However if we totally block the use of adding web sites it will hinder some of the great things this site has done and will do. If we do not allow for people to back what they are saying with proven data on food safety we will end up with a lot of " but my mother, grandmother or cousins friends uncles dog said" and we could end up with a lot of bad unsupported advice given.
> 
> 
> 
> I will follow what the guidelines are for the site and not link any sites. But as a Chef for over 20 years I will be very hessitant in the future to advise on any food safety related threads.



Jeff could you Please make a clarification on this for us???


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 27, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 27, 2013)

Bumped again!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 27, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Jeff could you Please make a clarification on this for us???


Yes please, there are many sites that are not commercial related and are loaded with valuable information.  This could soon no longer be the one stop BBQ and cooking forum and that would be a shame in my opinion.   I will wait and then start going through my post and delete the ones with links involving safety to help the moderators clean the site up. 

To back jarjarchef's comment up as I have the same fear and there are already some recipes that are pushing the limits.

 If we do not allow for people to back what they are saying with proven data on food safety we will end up with a lot of " but my mother, grandmother or cousins friends uncles dog said" and we could end up with a lot of bad unsupported advice given.

Along those lines, my HACCP instructor would say,  "Learn to deal with the facts, not tradition or sympathy".

As far as straying goes, one can find good information and bring it back, at least that's what I try to do.

What ever your final decision is, I'll support it. 

 

Tom


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 27, 2013)

Great points everyone and yes, I am completely ok with links to the USDA/FDA website for safety purposes and perhaps a few others.

I am not trying to limit the posting of those few extremely helpful links but I AM trying to eliminate the posting of links that are not absolutely necessary, do nothing to promote or help the forum or it's members and are only there to promote a personal or commercial website while not paying for the right to do so.

We are trying to be as consistent as we possibly can about this but there are a lot of members and only a handful of staff. Obviously some will most likely get through from time to time but we will do our best to find them and keep the the forum clean and orderly.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 27, 2013)

TulsaJeff said:


> Great points everyone and yes, I am completely ok with links to the USDA/FDA website for safety purposes and perhaps a few others.
> 
> I am not trying to limit the posting of those few extremely helpful links but I AM trying to eliminate the posting of links that are not absolutely necessary, do nothing to promote or help the forum or it's members and are only there to promote a personal or commercial website while not paying for the right to do so.
> 
> We are trying to be as consistent as we possibly can about this but there are a lot of members and only a handful of staff. Obviously some will most likely get through from time to time but we will do our best to find them and keep the the forum clean and orderly.


Whew, thanks Jeff.

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

TulsaJeff said:


> Great points everyone and yes, I am completely ok with links to the USDA/FDA website for safety purposes and perhaps a few others.
> 
> I am not trying to limit the posting of those few extremely helpful links but I AM trying to eliminate the posting of links that are not absolutely necessary, do nothing to promote or help the forum or it's members and are only there to promote a personal or commercial website while not paying for the right to do so.
> 
> We are trying to be as consistent as we possibly can about this but there are a lot of members and only a handful of staff. Obviously some will most likely get through from time to time but we will do our best to find them and keep the the forum clean and orderly.


Thanks Jeff

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank You Jeff! That clears up a lot for us and will make our job much easier!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2013)

Some of you may think this is a new policy but it is not we used to delete links. Then we started allowing links to answer a question a member may have posted but then of course it got way out of hand and some people started posting links in many of their posts with no real reason behind it. Still others had no idea about the rule. The site got too busy and too much new content for the staff we had at the time so it didn't get enforced the way Jeff had asked. Now that we have more staff it should be a little easier however we may still not catch every link. If you see one that doesn't belong you can hit the flag icon at the bottom of that post and that will notify us to look at it.

We have never that I know of deleted any reputable Food Safety links


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank You Piney! That explains it very well!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Jeff!

Kat


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 30, 2013)

Links to sponsors websites are allowed correct?    I just noticed that i had one deleted from a while back that was to a sponsors website... just need clarification.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Links to sponsors websites are allowed correct?    I just noticed that i had one deleted from a while back that was to a sponsors website... just need clarification.


I saw that, and it surprised me.....   If sponsor links are being deleted, I have many to delete....


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 30, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Links to sponsors websites are allowed correct?    I just noticed that i had one deleted from a while back that was to a sponsors website... just need clarification.



What sponsor was it? And what post was it?

Sponsor links are fine, that's what they pay for. I don't know why it was deleted.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 30, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> What sponsor was it? And what post was it?
> 
> Sponsor links are fine, that's what they pay for. I don't know why it was deleted.


It was a smoke daddy page. http://www.pelletprogrill.com/customer.html    I had it in this post, showing pics of the different pellet grills. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142122/wsm-or-a-pellet-grill#post_1009940


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 30, 2013)

TulsaJeff said:


> Great points everyone and yes, I am completely ok with links to the USDA/FDA website for safety purposes and perhaps a few others.
> 
> I am not trying to limit the posting of those few extremely helpful links but I AM trying to eliminate the posting of links that are not absolutely necessary, do nothing to promote or help the forum or it's members and are only there to promote a personal or commercial website while not paying for the right to do so.
> 
> We are trying to be as consistent as we possibly can about this but there are a lot of members and only a handful of staff. Obviously some will most likely get through from time to time but we will do our best to find them and keep the the forum clean and orderly.


While common sense ain't that common these days, this sounds like a good common sense position to me.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 30, 2013)

It probably got deleted because the web site in the link says "pelletprogrills" not "smokedaddy", I just looked and the "pelletprogrills" site is a direct link from the "smokedaddy site". Weird that the site name in the address changes. 
I will go add the link back to your post!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 30, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> It was a smoke daddy page. http://www.pelletprogrill.com/customer.html
> I had it in this post, showing pics of the different pellet grills. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142122/wsm-or-a-pellet-grill#post_1009940



I put the link back in. Thank You for pointing this out, I informed the rest of the Mod staff about it.

I am the one who deleted it because I thought it was a completely different website, I know better now, Thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 10, 2013)

I think this needs a bump!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess this needs another bump!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 13, 2013)

And I put the TOS in the Carousel!


----------



## davidhef88 (May 25, 2015)

Bump. I see a lot of new faces posting links.  They are still not allowed, correct?


----------



## boboso (May 26, 2015)

Yes, Thanks Jeff.


----------



## boboso (May 26, 2015)

Just a dumb rookie question, what does bump mean, or do?


----------



## davidhef88 (May 26, 2015)

Boboso said:


> Just a dumb rookie question, what does bump mean, or do?



Just bumping it back to the top of recent posts by posting a comment.


----------



## boboso (May 26, 2015)

Ahh. Gotcha. Thanks, Davidhef88.


----------



## boykjo (May 26, 2015)

Posting links to other websites or forums is not allowed under most circumstances. If the link is really, really helpful in answering the question and cannot be found anywhere on SMF, then it is ok to post it.

Hope this helps

Joe


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2015)

Ok, I just gotta ask this... I've posted links to like Amazon when someone is lookin for a smoker (like an MES) or a good deal on a starter smoker !  Is this wrong ?  If it is, my apologies & I won't do it anymore.... Just wanting to know !


----------



## red farr (May 27, 2015)

...   bump   ...


----------



## boykjo (May 27, 2015)

Moderators/admin monitor the off site links. If a moderator/Admin deems the link to be inappropriate and not comply with the user guidelines they will ask the member to remove the link or we will remove it.  We report the post and send the OP a PM of the off site link. 

Joe


----------



## boykjo (Jan 5, 2016)

bump


----------



## lamar (Jan 5, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2016)

Important info...JJ


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jan 8, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ok, I just gotta ask this... I've posted links to like Amazon when someone is lookin for a smoker (like an MES) or a good deal on a starter smoker ! Is this wrong ? If it is, my apologies & I won't do it anymore.... Just wanting to know !


I have the exact same question. Amazon is the site I see links to the most. People want to know about good products and that is usually the best place to find them. I know I am guilty of it in the past. I guess the reason I thought Amazon was okay is that I see their ads in the side panel all the time so I thought they might be a sponsor of sorts. I too will stop posting Amazon links if this is not acceptable. Like others have said, "Your house, your rules." I'm just glad to be here and learning lots of new stuff! Thanks


----------



## motsco (Jan 8, 2016)

4PoGo7 said:


> I have the exact same question. Amazon is the site I see links to the most. People want to know about good products and that is usually the best place to find them. I know I am guilty of it in the past. I guess the reason I thought Amazon was okay is that I see their ads in the side panel all the time so I thought they might be a sponsor of sorts. I too will stop posting Amazon links if this is not acceptable. Like others have said, "Your house, your rules." I'm just glad to be here and learning lots of new stuff! Thanks


 the adds you see are fishing, they are on your computer - so everyone who sees adds on this site see a different one - they are mostly what you have searched on your computer.

t


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jan 8, 2016)

motsco said:


> the adds you see are fishing, they are on your computer - so everyone who sees adds on this site see a different one - they are mostly what you have searched on your computer.
> 
> t


Yeah I should have figured that. Thanks

Ignoring the ads though, lots of people post links to Amazon products so that is why I really want to know if they are okay. I just want to make sure I am not doing something Jeff and the mods don't want on here.


----------



## floridasteve (Jan 8, 2016)

4PoGo7 said:


> Yeah I should have figured that. Thanks
> 
> Ignoring the ads though, lots of people post links to Amazon products so that is why I really want to know if they are okay. I just want to make sure I am not doing something Jeff and the mods don't want on here.



This question has been asked several times without a direct answer.  How about it, 

 TulsaJeff
, is it allowed or not?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 11, 2016)

Please read.

Smoke it up
William


----------



## mtbken (Jan 15, 2016)

True, but Jeff has made the decision to allow the ads on the site.  At any rate, I apologize of posting any links.  Sort of strict, but I understand it is really hard to monitor on protect against!  You just need one bad link to mess up someones day and experience here on this great site.

Ken


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 16, 2016)

IMHO this rule is applied unevenly at best and at times in the past so heavy handedly that I was not allowed to start a fantasy football league for SMF members, even though I posted no links at all.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 10, 2016)

bump


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 7, 2016)

Bump again.

See a lot of links that aren't needed.


----------

